# information cascade



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Από τη wikipedia: An information (or informational) cascade occurs when people observe the actions of others and then make the same choice that the others have made, independently of their own private information signals. A cascade develops, then, when people “abandon their own information in favor of inferences based on earlier people’s actions”

Έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο από την κοπαδοποίηση, την κοπαδική συμπεριφορά και άλλα τέτοια; Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Κοίταξα αν υπάρχει «πληροφοριακή χ ι ο ν ο σ τ ι β ά δ α» αλλά δεν βρήκα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

Για την ώρα, το μόνο που έχω να συνεισφέρω είναι a List of biases in judgment and decision making. Ένας μακρύς και πλούσιος κατάλογος.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 19, 2012)

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα τον καταιγισμό πληροφοριών, αλλά μετά διάβασα τον ορισμό... 

Μάλλον για προβατοποίηση πρόκειται.


----------



## Themis (Nov 20, 2012)

Αγνοώ πώς μπορεί να έχει ειπωθεί. Μου άρεσε η "πληροφοριακή χιονοστιβάδα" του Νίκελ, φλερτάρισα και με το "πληροφοριακό ντόμινο" (που μου φαίνεται ότι δίνει αρκετά καλά την ιδέα της σειριακής εξάπλωσης), κρατάω και έναν "πληροφοριακό μιμητισμό" να μας βρίσκεται. Δεν θα έβαζα κάτι ακραιφνώς κακόσημο με αγέλες ή κοπάδια, γιατί, όπως προκύπτει από το άρθρο της Βίκι, το cascade νοείται κατ' αρχήν μάλλον ουδέτερα και περιγραφικά. Οι αγέλες και τα κοπάδια μπορεί να χρειαστούν για περαιτέρω εξελίξεις ("Information cascades are usually considered by economists: -- as products of rational expectations at their start, -- as _irrational herd behavior if they persist for too long_, which signals that collective emotions come also into play to feed the cascade").


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...] κρατάω και έναν "πληροφοριακό μιμητισμό" να μας βρίσκεται.


Εσύ τον κρατάς· κι εγώ τον σκέφτηκα αλλά μετά τύρβαζα περί πολλά (να τα μας, χρήση στο α' ενικό παρατατικού, τύρβη τούρμπο θα γίνουνε οι λαθολόγοι).



Themis said:


> Δεν θα έβαζα κάτι ακραιφνώς κακόσημο με αγέλες ή κοπάδια, γιατί, όπως προκύπτει από το άρθρο της Βίκι, το cascade νοείται κατ' αρχήν μάλλον ουδέτερα και περιγραφικά. Οι αγέλες και τα κοπάδια μπορεί να χρειαστούν για περαιτέρω εξελίξεις ("Information cascades are usually considered by economists: -- as products of rational expectations at their start, -- as _irrational herd behavior if they persist for too long_, which signals that collective emotions come also into play to feed the cascade").



Σχετικό οικονομικό: *coattail investing*.


----------



## cougr (Nov 20, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εύστοχο πάντως το έχω συναντήσει ως πληροφοριακός καταρράκτης (αναζητήστε _πληροφοριακούς καταρράκτες_). Επίσης και εδώ.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Πώς σας φαίνεται το διαδοχική πληροφόρηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας τον ορισμό, που σωστά επισημαίνει ο Θέμης ότι προέρχεται από τη μελέτη των οικονομικών συμπεριφορών, παρατηρούμε ότι περιγράφει τη δεύτερη φάση του εξής φαινομένου:

Στην πρώτη φάση, εν αρχή, είναι ο μιμητισμός. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι διαπιστώνουν ότι κάποιοι άλλοι ακολουθούν μια οικονομικά ασυνήθιστη συμπεριφορά: ο ένας μετά τον άλλο, διαδοχικά, σηκώνουν τα λεφτά τους από τις τράπεζες, αγοράζουν τη μετοχή του Facebook, παίζουν ένα κουτσό άλογο στις κούρσες.

Η δεύτερη φάση είναι η φάση της διάδοσης. Το φαινόμενο ξεφεύγει από μια παρέα ειδικών και αρχίζουν να παρατηρούνται φαινόμενα μαζικότητας π.χ. ένας καταιγισμός πληροφοριών σε ειδικές εφημερίδες, ένας καταρράκτης που παρασύρει όποιους προσπαθούν να αντιτάξουν λογικά επιχειρήματα στον παραλογισμό.

Η τρίτη φάση είναι η φάση της καταστροφής. Το φαινόμενο παίρνει διαστάσεις που αυξάνονται με γεωμετρικό ρυθμό, οι αντιστάσεις καταρρέουν σαν ντόμινο, τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμη πιο ανεξέλεγκτα, σαν χιονοστιβάδα που παρασέρνει ό,τι βρει στον δρόμο της, μέχρι να παρουσιαστεί, αναπάντεχα αλλά νομοτελειακά, το τσουνάμι που καταστρέφει τα πάντα. Είναι η φάση όπου, κατά τον αστικό μύθο, ο λούστρος ρωτάει τον Κάρνεγκι τι μετοχές να παίξει στη Γουόλ Στριτ.

Αν ανέλυσα σωστά το φαινόμενο και τοποθέτησα σωστά τους όρους στα κουτάκια τους, μοιάζει σαν η κατά λέξη μετάφραση (ή κάτι παρόμοιας τάξης) να είναι, ίσως, η καλύτερη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Μια ματιά στο λεξικό (ODE):

*cascade* /kasˈkeɪd/
_noun_
1 a small waterfall, typically one of several that fall in stages down a steep rocky slope: _the waterfall raced down in a series of cascades_
- a mass of something that falls or hangs in copious quantities: _a cascade of pink bougainvillea_
- a large number or amount of something occurring at the same time: _a cascade of anti-war literature_

2 a process whereby something, typically information or knowledge, is successively passed on: [as modifier]: _the greater the number of people who are well briefed, the wider the cascade effect_
- a succession of devices or stages in a process, each of which triggers or initiates the next. 

Δεν μιλάμε για έναν απλό _καταρράκτ_η (waterfall). Έχουμε σειρά από καταρράκτες (βλέπε 1.1). Το _cascade effect_ πολλοί το μεταφράζουν «αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση». Οπότε πρέπει να κινηθείς ανάμεσα σε:
- πληροφοριακό ντόμινο
- πληροφοριακή αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση
- πληροφοριακή χιονοστιβάδα

αλλά όχι _καταρράκτη_, γιατί ο καταρράκτης δεν μεταφέρει την αλληλουχία.


----------



## Themis (Nov 20, 2012)

Έχασα το ποστ που έγραφα, με τις αντιρρήσεις μου για τον "καταρράκτη", αλλά ευτυχώς με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ. Το στοιχείο του διαδοχικού επηρεασμού, της αλυσιδωτής αντίδρασης, είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο. Περιγραφικά, όσο κι αν μου βγαίνει πολύ κυριλέ, θα το έλεγα ίσως: αλυσιδωτός πληροφοριακός ετεροκαθορισμός. Μη βαράτε!


----------



## cougr (Nov 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Οπότε πρέπει να κινηθείς ανάμεσα σε:
> - πληροφοριακό ντόμινο
> - πληροφοριακή αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση
> - πληροφοριακή χιονοστιβάδα [...]



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ήδη υπάρχουν όροι όπως το "information domino effect", "information/informational chain reaction", "informational snowball", "snowball of information" κτλ, με έννοιες που διαφέρουν αρκετά από την έννοια του "information/informational cascade". :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το _cascade_ δεν είναι ο καταρράκτης που έχουμε συνήθως στο νου μας. Να το κάνουμε _πληροφοριακό χείμαρρο_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

_Πληροφοριακή επαλληλία_ δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει...


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

..
Σκράπας στα οικονομικά, δειλά δειλά πατώ σ' αυτά, ποστάροντας τα σχετικά, αλλά επειδή μιλήσατε για ντόμινο, αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις, επαλληλία, διαδοχικότητα, χιονοστιβάδες, καταρράκτες, χειμάρρους (νερά, πολλά νερά), ο νους μου πήγε σ' ένα παλιότερο σχετικό νήμα επηρεασμού, διάδοσης και επίδρασης όπως εκείνης των κυμάτων, το *ripple effect*, και φαντάστηκα πληροφορίες να διαδίδονται από στόμα σε στόμα σαν ελαφρός κυματισμός στην αρχή, τρανεύοντας στη συνέχεια καθώς εξαπλώνονται από κύκλο σε κύκλο ανθρώπων, απόψεις και γνώμες ν' αλλάζουν παρασυρμένες από τα αλλεπάλληλα κύματα που στην πορεία (στη δεύτερη φάση που γράφει ο δόκτορας παραπάνω στο #9) έρχονται απ' όλες τις μεριές, ώσπου να καταλήξουν στο σαρωτικό τσουνάμι της γενικευμένης παράκρουσης (το γ' στάδιο του Δρα) και ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω...
Αν πάλι πέφτω πολύ έξω, πετάξτε με στη θάλασσα· φαίνεται πως μου 'χει λείψει ήδη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Δεν έχω την απαραίτητη ηρεμία και ησυχία (ή το πρόβλημα δεν έχει εύκολη λύση). Ότι προσπαθώ με _αλληλοδιάδοχες, επάλληλες, κλιμακωτές_ κτλ _πληροφοριακές κρίσεις_ (ή άλλα αταίριαστα ουσιαστικά) δεν δίνει την ωραία εικόνα του συγκεκριμένου καταρράκτη που πέφτει από το ένα σκαλί, από τον ένα αναβαθμό, στον παρακάτω. Μα πώς τον λέμε αυτόν τον καταρράκτη; Να τι λέει ο Πάπυρος στο λήμμα _καταρράκτες_:

Ως καταρράκτης (αγγλ. waterfall ή cataract· γαλλ.cataracte) χαρακτηρίζεται κάθε κατακόρυφη ή σχεδόν κατακόρυφη πτώση νερού, λόγω απότομης αύξησης τής κλίσης μιας ποτάμιας κοίτης. Οι καταρράκτες που έχουν μικρότερο ύψος και κλίση ονομάζονται *κλιμακωτοί* (cascades) και εμφανίζονται ως μια σειρά μικρών υδατοπτώσεων κατά μήκος τού ποταμού. Τα ομαλότερα τμήματα των ποταμών, τα οποία όμως παρουσιάζουν τυρβώδη ροή με αφρούς (white water), ως αποτέλεσμα τοπικής αύξησης στην κλίση τής κοίτης, ονομάζονται κλιμακωτές κοίτες (rapids).

Μήπως πρέπει να τον πούμε _κλιμακωτός καταρράκτης πληροφόρησης_; :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

Ούτε μπορούμε να το πούμε _πληροφοριακή κλιμάκωση_, υπάρχει informational escalation...


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι δεν έχουμε πει την *πληροφοριακή κατολίσθηση* (για να μην πούμε κατρακύλα ή κουτρουβάλιασμα  ).


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... για να μην πούμε κατρακύλα ή κουτρουβάλιασμα  .



Αν οι πληροφορίες είναι... εχμ... χάλια, πληροφοριοκατρακύλα, κασκάτα  :


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL. Νομίζω ότι βρήκες την τέλεια εικονογράφηση.


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2012)

daeman said:


> πληροφοριοκατρακύλα


Καταθέτω πάραυτα στα πόδια του Δαεμάνου τα τέσσερα ντοκτορά που μου είχε κάποτε στείλει ηλεδρομικώς ο ενθουσιώδης Δόκτορας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Really rolls off the tongue, cascading with the pebbles, doesn't it?


----------

